# Do you have real good neighbors?



## Robert59 (Feb 18, 2022)

I have some excellent neighbors which are young boys. One is 27 and other is 42 and has Crohn's disease and knows what it's like to have problems when comes to health problems. They gave 100 dollar walker with wheels to me for free and cloths and food in past. https://www.amazon.com/Medline-Roll...hvlocphy=&hvtargid=pla-4584138858086747&psc=1


----------



## officerripley (Feb 18, 2022)

My neighbors seem to be nice but we live far enough apart that I hardly ever see 'em. At this old age, I'd rather be a little closer so there'd be somebody to chat with at least once in a while.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 18, 2022)

My neighbors are very nice, on my block and in the neighborhood.  We usually look out for each other, shovel each others sidewalks and things like that.  Many times it's just a short friendly chat, no bad vibes here.


----------



## Signe The Survivor (Feb 18, 2022)

My neighbors are friendly and do know of some of my health issues so they do at times check on me from time to time to see as how I am doing, especially when it snows and it is really cold. They also know I live alone so that is another reason they check on me. They all are a bit younger then me.


----------



## dseag2 (Feb 18, 2022)

I have wonderful neighbors.  There are at least 4 of us that exchange Christmas gifts every year.  Prior to Covid, many of us would host Happy Hours in our homes.  There are at least 10 people in our neighborhood that would participate.

When the weather was decent we would have Movie Nights out by the lake where we would hire a company that provided a big screen and sound.  We watched Mama Mia and Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom.  We would social distance in our lawn chairs and enjoy snacks and drinks.  I really miss this and hope when it warms up we will be able to do it again.

Covid and Winter has really put a damper on our social lives.


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 18, 2022)

Do you have real good neighbors?​
Great neighbors

The ones connecting to our back yard are the best
It's a cemetery....but still


----------



## Tish (Feb 18, 2022)

I have pretty good neighbors I guess, I really prefer to keep to myself.


----------



## Wren (Feb 19, 2022)

I have good neighbours, quiet, friendly without being invasive, I know if I needed help they’d be there as I would for them


----------



## katlupe (Feb 19, 2022)

I have some good neighbors and some not so good.


----------



## Alligatorob (Feb 19, 2022)

Yes, no complaints, they are all nice people and treat us well.  We are the only non-Mormons for a mile or more, not a big deal, however it's a little hard when you want to have a beer or cigar with a neighbor...  It keeps the neighbors parties quiet.


----------



## Trish (Feb 19, 2022)

I have always been fortunate with neighbours and I really appreciated just how good when I was very ill with Covid.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Feb 21, 2022)

My neighbours are OK.  On one side is a divorced (senior)  lady and on the other is  a young guy who lives with his two dogs.  They mostly keep themselves to themselves.


----------



## Packerjohn (Feb 21, 2022)

No, I don't!  I suppose that they are  OK but they are seniors and they are all masked up and anyone I ever talk to tells me that they are really scared of catching Covid19 or whatever.  I think they watch too much TV news and are getting brain washed.  They really need to get out or at least relax a bit with a glass of really good wine.  I'm not surprised that dementia and Alzhemizer's disease is on the increase.  No, I'm not surprised at all when I see how some people live.


----------



## Marie5656 (Feb 21, 2022)

*Well, my neighbors are the people in my apartment building.  For the most part, I really enjoy the people I have gotten to know well. We share many life experiences, and have good conversations when together in the community room. 
Many are several years older than me, but we can still share aches and pains, and many interests.
  Many US members here will get when we all go upstairs for "Chicago Wednesday" on TV LOL*


----------



## Kika (Feb 21, 2022)

I do have nice neighbors.  I don't know the majority of them, and they don't know me.  The few I do know and talk to are all very nice.  Manhattan high-rises are like that.


----------



## MountainRa (Feb 21, 2022)

No real neighbor problems. But then, no one lives within sight of our house. We let a nearby neighbor use a section of our land for a vegetable garden every year and he shares the produce with us. Win/Win!


----------



## officerripley (Feb 21, 2022)

Marie5656 said:


> *Well, my neighbors are the people in my apartment building.  For the most part, I really enjoy the people I have gotten to know well. We share many life experiences, and have good conversations when together in the community room.
> Many are several years older than me, but we can still share aches and pains, and man interests.
> Many US members here will get when we all go upstairs for "Chicago Wednesday" on TV LOL*


That sounds like heaven.


----------



## Jace (Feb 21, 2022)

Sorry to say, the community is not communicative.
When we first moved into, there was an old couple next door who welcomed us..
And she invited me to the local women's club..who we're quite snooty.
Well, the couple died off..young people are moving in.
They're Getting younger, I'm getting order...they could care less.


----------



## drifter (Feb 21, 2022)

I don’t know how good my neighbors are? I do know the names of the two on either stde
of me but then I’ve only lived here eleven years.


----------



## J-Kat (Feb 21, 2022)

I'm fortunate to have some really nice neighbors and most of them are in the same age group as I. The wife  of the couple next door will take me to a doctor's appointment if for some reason I cannot drive myself.  The husband keeps the leaves out of my driveway and pulls my garbage cart back to its spot after the truck runs on trash day.  I wish I could do more for them but she has a daughter who goes with her to appointments and shopping trips so she does not need much help.  She comes over to my house to visit often and says our visits allow her to maintain her sanity and escape her overly talkative housemate so I guess that is worth something.  Other neighbors are friendly, wave when they see you outside, and are always ready to stand on the curb and chat.


----------



## Gaer (Feb 21, 2022)

Don't know.  I kinda keep to myself.  
My idealism and love for people has diminished over the years.


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 21, 2022)

There are 58 apartments here in 14 separate buildings. The units have 1 to 4 bedrooms, so there are large families in some of them. There are only 2 1-bedroom apartments. Me & Michelle live in one and a single lady lives in the other, which is right above us. The 14 buildings are arranged in a U-shape and they all face the lawns, a playground, a basketball court, 2 BBQ areas, and each other, so there's no avoiding your neighbors and their kids. Even if you never go outside, the kids play Ding & Dash once in a while. 

When I was new here and my grandkids were younger, every weekend a parent would knock on my door to tell me my grandson got in a fight with their son, or their 5-yr-old son was caught kissing my 5-yr-old granddaughter, or I'd have to go get her Barbie doll or his skateboard back from someone's kid. This is how I got to know my neighbors. Some have become really good friends, others I learned to ignore. I've taught the fundamentals of baseball to some of the younger kids, shoot hoops with the older kids, and shoot the sh!t with some of the adults in the designated smoking area. I've hosted BBQs and been invited to cook-outs. Neighbors brought me plates of food after my surgery, a couple of guys helped me work on my old car, and I've given neighbors boxes of baby clothes and toys that Paxton out-grew, driven some of the kids to school, gone to the store for the lady in a wheelchair. Lots of them stop me to chat when I go for my walks, and even more of them do when Michelle is with me.

This complex is located in a rough area of Sacramento and sometimes a rough family moves in (and then out), I frequently smell marijuana and I've seen marijuana sales in the parking lot, and panhandlers wander in on occasion. But by and large, it's friendly here and everybody gets along pretty well.


----------



## bingo (Feb 21, 2022)

we moved here 6 years ago....only met a few people...2 neighbors are  young ...working...2 older...rarely see...course...winter's  on here


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 21, 2022)

My neighbors are very quiet and must have a summer home or maybe divorced and the kids spend time with each parent. Anyway, I rarely see them which in my mind make for great neighbors. 
On one side we do have the basketball player kid who, when home, drives me insane with the constant tapping of the ball and the loud bang when he hits the back of the hoop. This can go on for hours.

My hubby had a fantastic idea. He said we should sneak over and take a photo of the hoop when they aren't home. Put it on the Facebook Market place for free and tell them when they should come and pick it up, obviously when they aren't home.
I told him that was a nasty idea but don't tempt me. lol


----------



## jujube (Feb 21, 2022)

When we moved in almost three years ago, the neighborhood was very, very quiet.  It was a year before we even found out that the neighbors had a dog...he never barked.  

Now we have a new neighbor on the left with a beagle who looooves to bay and the neighbors on the right suddenly acquired a large dog who barks at everything.  Late at night. <sigh>

Other than that, the neighborhood is still fairly quiet and friendly.  There is a brouhaha going on two streets over due to someone's very loud music. The police have been called multiple times.  I can't hear it, thank goodness.


----------



## Packerjohn (Feb 22, 2022)

Jace said:


> Sorry to say, the community is not communicative.
> When we first moved into, there was an old couple next door who welcomed us..
> And she invited me to the local women's club..who we're quite snooty.
> Well, the couple died off..young people are moving in.
> They're Getting younger, I'm getting order...they could care less.


Sorry to hear that!  The young do have a different value on life.  As for that snooty bunch of women, "Good Ridence to Bad Rubbish!"


----------



## win231 (Feb 22, 2022)

My current neighbors are OK.  The guy on one side is a bit of a jerk, however.  He asked me several times if I would sell him my house; he wanted to expand his property.  After politely saying "no," he stopped saying "Hi" to me; he has no use for me if he's not going to make money from me.
The people on the other side of me are nice; I let them know when they have a leaking sprinkler several times & showed them how to detect a leak by looking at their meter.
Quite a contrast to when I was married & we unknowingly bought a house next to drug dealers who were raided & blamed us, then started threatening our lives......


----------



## Jules (Feb 22, 2022)

Small senior subdivision.  People are friendly but we don’t socialize.


----------



## RobinWren (Feb 22, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> Do you have real good neighbors?​
> Great neighbors
> 
> The ones connecting to our back yard are the best
> It's a cemetery....but still


I'm jealous, I always wanted a house that backed onto a cemetery, sadly it did not happen and now it is to late.


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 22, 2022)

RobinWren said:


> I'm jealous, I always wanted a house that backed onto a cemetery, sadly it did not happen and now it is to late.


Heh, when we first viewed the place, thought it was a golf course
Talk about slow play


----------



## Don M. (Feb 22, 2022)

We have real nice neighbors.  We moved to a patch of forestland nearly 20 years ago, and there are perhaps 20 families on 800 acres in this forest.  They are all quite nice, and friendly.  I hope our health, etc.,  allows us to live here for several more years.


----------



## Shero (Feb 22, 2022)

I think I must have the world's best neighbours. When we moved recently to our new home, they did everything they could to make us feel at home.
They are now like family and I love them!


----------



## Trila (Feb 22, 2022)

Neighbors...what are neighbors? LOL.  

I live in a very rural area, there is a cattle ranch to the north of me.  To the east is some land with a few empty barns...the owner lives out of state.  To the south, across the road, there are some new people.  They moved in last summer....I have never seen them.   That just leaves the guy to the west....he works 2 or 3 jobs, and is never home.

This is just the way I like it!


----------



## Fyrefox (Feb 23, 2022)

People in my neighborhood tend to keep to themselves, although some fly their Trump and confederate flags right in their front yards.  Fortunately, wind and weathering are gradually tearing them to shreds.  There’s a rental property on one side of me with a changing clientele of young folks who don’t tend to stay there long.  On the other side, there’s a known eccentric who can be nice if you don’t ruffle her feathers.  I have learned to dress down, drive a pickup truck, and hide my education so as to fit in…


----------



## J-Kat (Feb 24, 2022)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> On one side we do have the basketball player kid who, when home, drives me insane with the constant tapping of the ball and the loud bang when he hits the back of the hoop. This can go on for hours.
> 
> My hubby had a fantastic idea. He said we should sneak over and take a photo of the hoop when they aren't home. Put it on the Facebook Market place for free and tell them when they should come and pick it up, obviously when they aren't home.
> I told him that was a nasty idea but don't tempt me. lol


Oh my I had forgotten about my across the fence back neighbor whose kid did this as well.  Absolutely drove me insane.  Couldn't enjoy sitting outside on the patio because of this constant bounce, bounce, bounce, clang.  I thought about getting a BB gun and shooting the glass or plastic wall that the hoop was attached to.  Then suddenly I noticed I had not heard the racket for a while.  I checked and the hoop is still there but the people are gone.  I wonder if I should figure out a way to make the goal/hoop disappear?


----------



## win231 (Feb 24, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> Do you have real good neighbors?​
> Great neighbors
> 
> The ones connecting to our back yard are the best
> It's a cemetery....but still


No noise complaints?


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 24, 2022)

@J-Kat I definitely would make that hoop disappear.  Those kind of things can go through several families before they bite the dust. Your sanity is in jeopardy.


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 24, 2022)

win231 said:


> No noise complaints?


Not yet......

Halloween is entertaining


----------



## AnnieA (Feb 24, 2022)

The only ones I can clearly see aren't great. They get rescue dogs then let them roam free and lose one now and then to car hits.  For some reason their current dogs like to come to my parents patio to poop.  So far, they haven't at my house. 

The neighbors a half mile away in a small neighborhood are great.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 24, 2022)

I have a few really good ones and another good one.  Some would probably help me in a crisis.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Feb 25, 2022)

officerripley said:


> My neighbors seem to be nice but we live far enough apart that I hardly ever see 'em. At this old age, I'd rather be a little closer so there'd be somebody to chat with at least once in a while.


Yeah, I'm the same. I have trouble walking, so my neighbor places my trash bins at the curb for me. All the houses are 300+ feet apart, it'd be nicer to be able to chat with them over the fence.


----------



## Fyrefox (Mar 16, 2022)

I think it was Robert Frost who wrote that good fences make good neighbors…


----------



## Ronni (Mar 16, 2022)

We live on a corner. Older very small subdivision, (4 streets) all large lots…ours is the largest at  is almost an acre.

The neighbors are friendly. Everyone waves when they drive by and I’m out walking the dogs. Our neighbor on one side, George, is old retired military and he’s very sweet. Geoff and his wife are immediately across from us. I’ve never met his wife though we wave to each other from time to time. Don’t know the folks across the road in the other directions but they always wave and smile and say hi when we’re each out in our yards.

Pam up the street is lovely, is often out walking her dogs when I’m walking ours. We always stop and chat and catch each other up on the neighborhood gossip.  She’s lived in the neighborhood for years and is very friendly so pretty much knows everyone. 

Our neighbors on the other side of us however…ugh.  It’s a rental, and these folks are so annoying. Pleasant enough, friendly, but there’s always a trailer full of trash bags and other rubbish in their yard. There’s always a non-working vehicle or a small boat or something else mechanical half taken apart in their driveway.

They have several cats and 4 dogs. The cats always wander over here and lie on our cars, (footprints on the vehicles) get into the shed if we leave the door open during the day while we’re working in the yard. We’ve locked a couple in there in the past, unknowing.

The dogs are the worst. There’s a section of chain link fence (theirs) where the dogs can see into our backyard and they bark incessantly when I bring our dogs outside. The pitbull in particular goes crazy! He lunges and the fence and tries to climb it. He got close enough a couple times that Ron started bringing his gun outside when we’re out there. Our dogs are all old and two are very small. They wouldn’t stand a chance if the pittie got a hold of them.

Don’t get me wrong I have nothing against pitbulls. Two of my kids own pitties and they are amazing family dogs. It’s all about the way they’re raised.

There is always a haze and smell of pot around too … I swear, we can get high just sitting on our back porch and inhaling the fumes!


----------



## squatting dog (Mar 16, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> Do you have real good neighbors?​
> Great neighbors
> 
> The ones connecting to our back yard are the best
> It's a cemetery....but still


Lol, like you, one side of my property in Arkansas (house in yellow circle) backs up to cemetery's. ( 2ea, red squares ) and the rest is pretty much surrounded by acres and acres of woods and pasture's and a year round creek. Now, within 1/2 mile on the east side, I have 4 like minded families. We all look out for each other and help when needed. That's the reason I can let my house and land sit without worry. 
For scale, I outlined my 33 acres in white.


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 16, 2022)

squatting dog said:


> Now, within 1/2 mile on the east side, I have 4 like minded families. We all look out for each other and help when needed. That's the reason I can let my house and land sit without worry.


That's beyond value


----------

